# Sams Journal



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi my names sam, ive posted pics up and had some good comments so thought it mite b time to start a journal. last year i had good gains and got f***** over with illness and now im back with a vengence!

been training back since december gained bout 10lb so far. before the questions start i am 5ft 6in currently 60kg about 136 lb (was 144lb 66-67kg before i got ill) im a natty and hope 2 stay this way.

measurements as they are now

height 5ft 6in

weight 9st 6lb

bf not sure but prob 5% or less

neck 14 in

shoulder width 17in

chest 38in

biceps 13 in

forearms 11in

legs 19 1/2in

calves 13 in

waist 28 in

my diet consists of:

wake up take l-glutamine 5g also at night 5g and on training days after training 5g

9-10am - meal 1 oats and shake with aminos

12pm meal 2 3 eggs 1-2 yolks 2 wholemeal toast & multivit

2pm meal 3 shake and fruit aminos

4:30pm meal 4 150g chicken and 200g rice & veg

on gym days will have PWO shake with aminos at 5:30pm and a post shake (only on training days)

then i will have home cooked meal later on that day... 7:30pm meal 5 - 170g lean beef or chicken, fish and rice or pasta & mayb sum cheese depending on meal.

meal 6 9:30pm small meal either some tuna salad or more egg whites

meal 7 10:30pm shake with aminos

getting totals of around 250g+ protein 300+ carbs

creatine also in diet depends on what day it is will take jus before and after training and non training days will take between meals cycling for 8 weeks then 1 week off

my training... will start with some pb's the big 3

squats 100kg for 7

bench 100kg for 2

deadlift 70 kg for 7 aint been pushing deads jus had 2 see some1 about my back but its all ok gone.. so im gona try for some pbs this week so watch this space!

im doin a 4 day split atm that goes like this

10 mins skipping as warm up and stretch

monday chest and tris

inc barbell press 50-60kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

flat db press 50-60kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

inc flyes 15kg each hand 3 sets 7-8 reps

dips weighted 10-15kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

kickbacks 6-8kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

wide push downs 15-20 kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

wednesday back and bis

deadlift 5 sets 50-70kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

wide pull ups weighted 10-15kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

bent over rows 30kg each side 3 sets 7-8 reps

chins weighted 10-15kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

preacher curls 12.5kg full extension 3 sets 7-8 reps

wide curls 25kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

friday shoulders

shoulder press 40-50kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

side lat raises 2 @ 20kg 1 @ 25kg 10 and 12.5 in each hand 3 sets 7-8 reps

upright rows 25-35kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

shrugs 30kg in each hand 3 sets 7-8 reps

saturday legs

squats 70-100kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

leg ext 60-80kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

SLDL 40-55kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

leg curls 40-50kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

calve raises 40-50 kg 25-30 reps 3 sets

weight is going up all the time same as food intake duno what else 2 say will post some pics for those that aint seen:thumb:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

heres the pics taken 3 days ago


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

flat db press 50-60kg 3 sets 7-8 reps

Really? I know some big lads at my gym that would struggle with 60kg DB's lol.

Good lean base mate, good luck with everything.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> flat db press 50-60kg 3 sets 7-8 reps
> 
> Really? I know some big lads at my gym that would struggle with 60kg DB's lol.
> 
> Good lean base mate, good luck with everything.


 I think he means 50-60kg total mate (25kg or 30kg d.bell in each hand).

I'd be *very* impressed if he could flat db press 7-8 reps with the 60kg d.bells.

Nice to see you have a journal going Sam. I'll be keeping an eye on this :thumbup1:

GHS


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Aye that's what I thought boss but you never know, looks can be deceiving


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea i cant do 60 in each hand yet lol mayb in a year or so

cool ghs will try 2 keep u impressed haha. best bench for 8 reps was wen i was 10st something was 75-80kg declined barbell2 were assisted. but i aint there no more and gota be real 2 myself u kno. no point in lieing thats what im doing now nd thats it will try more next week tho. moving 2 propa bodybuilding gym again from monday so gona try for 65 or 70kg. at the gym im at atm most they got is 30kg db's so its like a mental block holding me back

will be posting 2moro training and diet threw the day


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good bud, Lifts are looking pretty good as well, Stay on track!

Keeping working hard.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice and lean mate, good luck.

That pic of your legs in the mirror cracks me up. Strange way to take it lol


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

had no other way was the only 1 in and couldnt b ****d 2 wait was bein coached by ppl on here 2 get em up


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

looking good mate im just starting out meself so ill be watching with interest good luck pal


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers leafman i been training 3 years jus recoverd from some massive bug last year nd had 2 start again but **** happens sometimes for a reason who knos ay where i was 10st 4lb wen i got ill muscle memory is playing a good part so its goin on quick atm


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

looking good. How old are you?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

21


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

right im up been up a hr had l-glutamine and some oats gona have a shake in a mo gettin mentally prepared 2 lift some weight goina gym at 2ish will be posting 2days diet and training then


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you work mate?

GHS


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

na im at collage atm


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking good in the pics mate your body has very good symetry:thumbup1:

Great job starting a journal mines kept me motivated


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> looking good in the pics mate your body has very good symetry:thumbup1:
> 
> Great job starting a journal mines kept me motivated


cheers joey ur looking good urself mate:thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Some strange leg shots there.:laugh:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

back for the gym now lifts wernt as heavy as i wanted 2 go but technique was spot on i also forgot 2 do a max lift sh*t o well

chest and tris day

20kg bar warm up 20 reps

inc bench press

50kg x 8

55kg x 7

59kg x 6

flat bench press

50kg x8

55kg x 8

59kg x 6

inc flyes

weight is in each hand

35lb x 8

40lb x 8

45lb x 7

weighted dips

10kg x 8

5kg x 7

5kg x 6

kickbacks

6kg x 3 x 8

wide push downs

20kg x 8

25kg x 7

15kgx 13

diet 2day aint great but its ok 4 shakes on training days normaly 3

8.15am l glutamine 5g

9am oats 50g

9.45am shake with aminos

12.30pm 2eggs on toast

1.30pm pre workout shake with creatine 7g

gym at 2.30pm out at 3.30pm l glutamine 5g

4pm PWO shake with creatine 7g fruit

6-6.30pm 170g lean beef 200g rice pita bread fruit

9pm 170g fish 100g rice 100g veg

10.30pm bed shake with aminos some fruit and l glutamine 5g jus before bed

got back and biceps wednesday gona try a max deadlift i reckon i will hit 120-150kg we will see had someone go threw technique becoz i had a back injury they said it was spot on done that with 60kg and felt over light

totals: protein 270g carbs 350g+


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

anyone think i shld do flat first and change inc flyes for pec dec? mite b able 2 do more weight if i do flat 1st


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

rare6 said:


> anyone think i shld do flat first and change inc flyes for pec dec? mite b able 2 do more weight if i do flat 1st


no light on this?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I would just drop flyes altogether mate, waste of energy IMO. Work hard on the compounds and you'll grow like a weed.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

what other compounds is there part from declined coz i need 2 build upper chest bottom is looking good


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Shape comes with time mate, no point trying to target your 'lower' pecs yet. Just stick to heavy dips and benching for now and you can't go far wrong.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i aint im targeting upper pecs lower pecs are already good shape


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

My bad I read that wrong. Same advice, lol. Incline pressing + heavy dips + patience.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

thats cool lol im doing weighted dips inc and flat shld i push for 4 sets on the bench rather then do flyes?

so normaly wld go like

flat bp, inc bp, inc flyes all 3 sets

and change too

flat bp, inc bp x 4 sets???


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Try it out boss, see what happens. BB'ing is subjective, it's all about finding out what *your* body responds to. Try 4x8's for a couple months and see how it feels. Burning yourself out? 3x6 with a heavier weight, etc.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

yep yep i kno been doing this 2 years. last year i had good gains and lost it 2 being ill. i will give it a try next week see how it feels after. im tellin ya if i didnt get ill i'd prob be around the 12st mark now


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

new work out plan some help from dad

REP RANGE 6-8

DAY1 - CHEST

FLAT BENCH 4SETS

INCLINED BENCH 3 SETS

PEC DEC 3 SETS

REST DAY 2

DAY3 - BACK

DEADLIFTS 4SETS

WEIGHTED WIDE PULL UPS 3SETS

T-BAR ROWS 3SETS

REST DAY4

DAY5 - SHOULDERS

SMITH MECHINE MILLITRY PRESS 4SETS

SIDE LAT RAISES 3SETS

WIDE UPRIGHT ROWS 3SETS

REST DAY6

DAY7 - BICEPS & TRICEPS

STANDING CURLS 3SETS

CONCENTRATION CURLS 3SETS

WEIGHTED DIPS 3SETS

SEATED FRENCH PRESS 3SETS

REST DAY8

DAY9 LEGS

SQUATS 4SETS

LEG EXTENSION 3SETS

SLDL'S 3SETS

STANDING CALVE RAISES (20 SEC REST 100REPS 5 SETS OF 20)

REST AND REPEAT

comments?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey everyone i managed 2 find a pic from december 2008 jus b4 i started training again and now 3 months on


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice vest pal


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

also i was at the gym 2 day don back

after warm up

deadlifts 4sets

80kg 8 reps

90kg 7 reps

95kg 7 reps

100kg 6reps

wide pull ups weighted

10lb 8 reps

15lb7 reps

15lb 6 reps

v-bar rows

40kg 8reps

50kg 7reps

50kg 6reps


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Nice vest pal


cheers duno wat i was finking haha was hot nd was at a party


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

**** me it really hits home after seeing them pics 2geva that bug got me baddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

right diet yesterday as follows

9am l-glutamine 5 g

9.45am cereal

10.15am shake 40g 500mg vit-c

1.15pm big 100% angus burger was a treat with salad

4pm pre workout shake 40g creatine 6g 500mg vit c

6pm bananna and 30g nuts multivit

8pm PWO shake 40g creatine 5g had delayed trains good thing i took fruit nd nuts

10pm cumberland pie vitc 500mg

11.30pm bed shake 40g

12.30am b4 bed l-glutamine 5g

not 2 good but was ok got 250g protein 360g carbs


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

todays diet

8.20am l-glutamine

9.20am cereal

10am shake fruit juice

12.45am 3 scrambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast vit-c 500mg

3pm shake, creatine 8g

6pm kiwi fruit, tuna mayo cucumber sandwich wholemeal bread vit-c 500mg

9pm bacon sarnies (another treat lol)

10.30pm milk and egg protein vit-c 500mg

11.45pm l-glutamine 5g

totals protein 220g carbs 310g fats bout 80g

cals 2840

not a great day again getting better tho gona try eat more 2moro now im feelin alot better... this dose up of vit-c is helping


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

training 2day as follows

shoulders weights in total

db shoulder press

40kg x8

50kg x7

50kgx5

side lat raises

25kg x7

20kgx2 x8

upright rows

27.5kg x8

31kg x8

34kgx7

shrugs

60kgx2 x8

60kg x7


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Lookin good rare is the weight still goin on how often u weigh ur self? good luck


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers leafman wen u egttin more pics up? well im tryin not 2 weigh myself 2 often once every week prob put on another 2lb so far will post weight 2moro

diet 2day as follows

9am l-glutamine 5g

9.45 cereal

10.30 shake

1.30 cheesy beans on toast vit c 500mg

3.10 pre work out shake creatine 6g

5.30 pwo shake l-glutamine 5g crreatine 5g

8 150g chicken shish with pita vit c-500mg

11 bed shake milk and egg protein and l-glutamine

protein 242g

carbs 290g

fats 120g

cals 3208


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

went gym 2day all after warm up

weights in total biceps&triceps day

standing dbell curls

30kg x8

30kg x7

35kg x6

concentration curls each arm

12.5kg x8

12.5kg x7

15kg x7

seated french press

20kg x8

29kgx8

29kgx8

weighted dips

12.5kg x3 x7


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

also done weight check put on 3lb im now 9st 9lb was 9st 6lb prob still bout 5% body fat


----------



## chris2877 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats a good base m8. I`m the same as Leafman just starting out and its good to have other people in the same boat as it gives motivation to try and build up together if you know what i mean.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't think you have 5% bf mate lol, how exactly was that calculated? Good going on the gains


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

rare6 said:


> right diet yesterday as follows
> 
> 9am l-glutamine 5 g
> 
> ...


How are you calculating your carbs? Get some good quality food in and you will reap the benefits, i was the same weight as you and in 4 years i have put on 4 stone which is nothing compared to some guys on here!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

s4m said:


> How are you calculating your carbs? Get some good quality food in and you will reap the benefits, i was the same weight as you and in 4 years i have put on 4 stone which is nothing compared to some guys on here!


protein shakes are high carb thats how, i have put on 4lb since starting this journal..... i started back again at 8s 12lb after recovering from massive bug in november started training in december nd put on almost a stone in 3 months i had better gains last year i put on 1st5lb in 9 months and only had 10%bodyfat and ur tryna tell me? obvisouly u didnt take the time to read threw what happend 2 me last year so why even post just to try get your 2p in


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> I don't think you have 5% bf mate lol, how exactly was that calculated? Good going on the gains


well when i wast 10st 4lb i had 10% bf i am now 9st9lb thats half a stone in it..... 10% in 10 st is 1 st makes 9st4 with no fat at all im now 9st9 lb now and thats all because muscle memory


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

gym again today done chest

flat bench press

50kgx 8 reps

60kg x6 reps

60kg x4 drops set 50kg 3 7 in total

inc bench press

50kg x8

60kg x5 drop set 50kg 2

60kg x4 drop set to 50 kg 2

bottom cable flyes

50lb x7

40lb x8

40lb x7


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

been slacking on this past few days had bad flu getting better now tho. diet for the past few days aint been great ant been eating well around 170g protein 240g carbs diet is going back to normal now tho. training today got a monster back session bring on the deads gonna try rep 110 this week or 105 will see how back is its getting better after that treatment i had done so mite give it a try will post diet and training later


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

right diet and training

9am l-glutamine 5g

9.30am cereal

10am shake

1pm chicken beans and chips

3.30pm scrambled eggs and wholemeal toast

5.20pmpre wo shake

gym 6.30pm creatine 6g at 6.10

back day

deadlifts

60kg 8 reps

83kg 8 reps

101kg 5 reps

80kg 7 reps

wide pull ups weighted

10lb 8 reps

20lb 7 reps

20lb 6 reps

seated rows

65kg 8 reps

75kg 7 reps

80kg 5 reps

7.10pm l-glutamine 5g after training

7.30pm bananna and hand full of nuts had 2 train it back home for shake

8pm pwo shake creatine 6g

9.30pm chicken korma and rice

11.30pm bed shake

totals protein 240g carbs 290g fats 100g cals 3000


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good rare glad to see you got ur diet goin proper again good luck


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Just pointing out what S4m said above, apart from the protein shakes I cannot see where your getting any decent amount of carbs from? especially reaching the 360gram mark?

But if its working stick at it, I myself wouldnt rely purely on carbohydrates from protein shakes.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

rare6 said:


> protein shakes are high carb thats how, i have put on 4lb since starting this journal..... i started back again at 8s 12lb after recovering from massive bug in november started training in december nd put on almost a stone in 3 months i had better gains last year i put on 1st5lb in 9 months and only had 10%bodyfat and ur tryna tell me? obvisouly u didnt take the time to read threw what happend 2 me last year so why even post just to try get your 2p in


No need to get so defensive he asked a simple question?? You put on the weight probably because you was ill and once training your muscle memory kicked in meaning your body was craving more food. If I was to evaluate your diet I would change a lot of things but hey what do I know...Just my 2p worth.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

my diet aint bad at all goose u know i respect u for what ur saying... yes i did over react but was ill and didnt feel good so when i see that i just let it out. most of the carbs i get are from foods i know i dont post up whats in what just totals but on the day.. its prob carb loading days. i only get bout 100gms carbs from shakes other is from food the days i was hitting 350+ when i was eating oats with shakes aswell i think the day that was pointed out was a miss type i think i only got 260g that day.. when i eat i normaly have bout 40g carbs with each meal sometimes 50g mostly from pasta rice sweet tots and oats normal tots and wholemeal bread or granary. diet has been up the wall for a week coz i got flu ( yes again lol ) but i woke up this morning feeling all fresh so diet should be spot on again


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

That's fine mate. I know S4m well and he know's his stuff and he was only trying to help I can assure you.

As said above ^^ that sounds more spot on mate with the relevant carbohydrates that you are intaking, i.e - pots, wholewheat pasta, oats and rice.

I've suffered with the flu couple weeks ago only really got back on track this week but its going well. Battle through it and keep it up.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok mate... well im sorry didnt mean to offend anyone in any way shape or form just speaking my mind. u know what some tools are like lol. plus the dodgy lil ave dont help haha. im just getting on with it up'ed vit-c to 1500-2000mg a day for now jus keep at it. how much u weigh goose u look a big lad in ur pics... flu is crappy its a non stop thing for me mate live with kids so jus keeps getting passed about all the time


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

atm i'm weighing in at 98kg which is my lightest for quite some time. On a intense bulking plan at the moment with the help of James L. Hoping to hit around another 10kg of size. Should be capable.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

u will get there easy mate when you hope to get to that weight by? and how tall are you? and are u natty or assisted? sorry fro all the ?'s. u kno anything that can help with feeling full and bloated becoz this bulk im doing is leaving me feeling sluggish in the morning and afternoon after my first meal tho im ok from about 1pm onwards i can eat as much as i want really but still feel sick when i eat or is all this just part of bulking


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

rare6 said:


> protein shakes are high carb thats how, i have put on 4lb since starting this journal..... i started back again at 8s 12lb after recovering from massive bug in november started training in december nd put on almost a stone in 3 months i had better gains last year i put on 1st5lb in 9 months and only had 10%bodyfat and ur tryna tell me? obvisouly u didnt take the time to read threw what happend 2 me last year so why even post just to try get your 2p in


I was offering some advice and you jump back like that, you dont know me, what shape im in or what i push. Chill out no one is out to get you my point was from the diet you posted in my opinion you would have benefited from some good quality carbs, how did you make an argument out of that? I was trying to help....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

rare6 said:


> u will get there easy mate when you hope to get to that weight by? and how tall are you? and are u natty or assisted? sorry fro all the ?'s. u kno anything that can help with feeling full and bloated becoz this bulk im doing is leaving me feeling sluggish in the morning and afternoon after my first meal tho im ok from about 1pm onwards i can eat as much as i want really but still feel sick when i eat or is all this just part of bulking


Yeah should do. I've been 106kg before so no reason why I should surpass that. Aiming by September. Currently assisted and am 5ft 11.5"! not enough to call myself 6 foot haha.

Keep with complex carbohydrates throughout the day, like oats, wholewheat pasta and basmati rice. This should help energy levels stay consistant throughout the day. Drinking plenty of water is vital aswell. At least 3-4litres per day.

Don't overload your stomach with one big meal if it comes to it make it two meals instead. Your still getting the food in, just aim for around 40-50g of carbs and 50g of protein per meal.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

look i apologised i admitted i was in the wrong i wasnt feeling good that day and took it the wrong way. i didnt say sorry to direct so im saying it now... im sorry i over reacted end off. i had flu on that day wasnt eating 2 well mis calculated on the carbs anyway if u read the above posts ^^^ that what my normal diet consists of


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah should do. I've been 106kg before so no reason why I should surpass that. Aiming by September. Currently assisted and am 5ft 11.5"! not enough to call myself 6 foot haha.
> 
> Keep with complex carbohydrates throughout the day, like oats, wholewheat pasta and basmati rice. This should help energy levels stay consistant throughout the day. Drinking plenty of water is vital aswell. At least 3-4litres per day.
> 
> Don't overload your stomach with one big meal if it comes to it make it two meals instead. Your still getting the food in, just aim for around 40-50g of carbs and 50g of protein per meal.


im a little short **** haha im only 5'6 LMFAO

i dont know about you but i aint an eating machine lol i cant eat that much at once i am for 30-40 gms protein dont forget i aint no were near as big as you lol im just of the 10st mark bout 9st 9 atm its bull i was jus under 10st 7 b4 but people think i look bigger now then i did then its weired prob more muscle less fat. i drink bout 2 lts a day well try 2 anyway


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah just build it up slowly. Your get there!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

yep will do some meals are high some are low just depends on what i can eat at the time. i munched into a tuna and tomato snadwich on granary bread mmm... was nice but was feeling sick half way threw still got 3/4 down 1/4 went in me dog lol thats the good thing i got 2 dogs so if i dont eat it food dont get wasted


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

rare6 said:


> yep will do some meals are high some are low just depends on what i can eat at the time. i munched into a tuna and tomato snadwich on granary bread mmm... was nice but was feeling sick half way threw still got 3/4 down 1/4 went in me dog lol thats the good thing i got 2 dogs so if i dont eat it food dont get wasted


Ah mate I will sit there and force the siht down me if I have to as I know I wont be as big as the next guy in the gym if I dont..


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

lol point taken in this journal is a pic of me in december after i recoverd from that bug. i looked like a stick insect lmao. but thats in the past now only way is forward ay?! now its like my bodys developed this off button that i didnt use 2 have i was always hungry nd now i never feel like eating much i think its were i was so use 2 not eating. aint it just funny how it takes like a year 2 put a stone on nd 3 weeks 2 lose it if you dont eat


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

hmm its diet time!

10am (got up a bit late) lglutamine 5g

10.30am 50g oats

11am protein shake 40g

2pm tuna mayo and tomato sandwich on granary bread

4.20pm protein shake 40g

7pm tortalinne or how ever u spell it lol and carbanara sauce

9pm cumberland pie (mince mash and some cheese and carrots)

11pm shake 40g

totals protein 230g carbs 290g fats 100g cals 3000


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

had a good training day 2day went and done shoulders

all after warm up weights in totals

shoulder press dumbells

40kg 8 reps

50kg 7reps

50kg 5 reps

side lat raises

20kg 8 reps

22kg 6 reps

20kg 7 reps

upright rows

25kg 8reps easy

30kg 7 reps

30kg 6 reps

shrugs

60kg x3 8, 8, 7


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

went gym again today done bit of back and arms

cable cross overs for back

40lb x 6

30lb x 7

30lb x8

low pully rows to neck

27.5kg x 7

22.5kg x8 x2

standind DB curls weight is each DB

15kg x8

17.5kg x 6

15kg x8

concentration curls

12.5kg x7

14.5kg x7

16kg x 6

weighted dips

12.5kg x7 x3

seated french press

24kg x8

27kg x7 x2

diet today am cuting out milk as i think im lacto intolorent and maybe stoping me eating more than i could be cos i always feel bloated and gassy... will see how i feel over then next few days and will try soya milk if need be.

10am l-glutamine 5g

10.30am oats 40g

11am shake 30g protein 6g creatine out 45 mins after then went gym

2pm PWO shake 40g protein with creatine 6g and l-glutamine 5g before bout 15 mins

3pm roast chicken spuds stuffing with sasauge meat veg

6pm scrambled eggs on toast

9pm gonna have a treat pizza! meat feast mmmm

11pm milk and egg proein 40g & l-glutamine 5g 30 mins before bed

totals:

protein 215g

carbs 240g

fats 70-80g mayb bit more

cals 2540


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet for today

9.30am l-glutamine 5g

10am oats 40g 15 mins later shake 35g

1pm 2eggs in a sandwich WM bread cooked in olive oil 30g nuts multivit & vit-c 500mg 5ml CLO liquid

3pm 30g oats and protein shake 40g

6pm tuna mayo sandwich WM with tomato pineapple juice

9-9.30pm 180g rump steak with baked tot and 60g+ cabbage vit-c 500mg 5mlCLO liquid

11pm milk and egg shake 40g - l-glutamine 5g bout 30mins before bed

totals

protein 230g

carbs 240g+

fats 80g

cals 2700+


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet and training for today...

10.30am l-glutamine 5g

11am 40g oats & 35g protein shake

2pm 3 scrambled eggs on toast

4pm penut butter on toast and 35 g protein shake

went gym at 5pm till 5.45pm took creatine 6g before

done legs

after warm up

leg press

140kg 8 reps

150kg 8 reps

160kg 8 reps

SLDL

50kg 3sets x8 will up the weight wernt sure on form its ok now

leg ext

60kg x8

75kg x7

leg curls

50kg x8

25kg single leg x8

calve raises

weight between 40-50kg

5 sets 25 reps different angles 20sec rest

5.55pm l-glutamine 6.30pm 5g PWO shake 35g with creatine 6g

9pm spanish chicken and pasta some garlic bread

11pm bed shake 40g 30mins b4 bed l-glutamine 5g

totals

protein 240g

carbs 230g need 2 up this a bit

fats 80g

cals 2600+


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

will get leg shots up soon let them grow a bit more :whistling: hope everyone sees the difference like me

:thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking lean man...Good work. Keep it up.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers dude


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

looking well mate, plenty of definition


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea need 2 put on some size found out i was lacto intolorent now i cut out milk and am eating like a horse so the weight will go on quick


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

trained today done chest

flat db press

30kg DB's x7

30kg DB's x5

25kg DB's x7

inc bench

25kg DB's x7

25kg DB's x6

25kg DB's with spotter 3+ 3 assisted a lil bit

flat flys

15kg DB's x7

inc flys

12.5kg DB's x8

15kg DB's kg x6


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

looking good fellow bronzer


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> looking good fellow bronzer


sweet as :thumb: thanx 4 all the nice comments


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

well done mate,,you are making some good progress,,keep it up


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking really well mate nice and lean and much bigger in my opinion mate. I can see loads of difference since last photos keep it up pal you make me wanna work hard and get to that stage meself.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

good effort mate!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

How old are you sam? just been looking back cant seem to see. like i say i think youve done really well loads of difference :thumb:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

im 21 mate


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

thanx again everyone lol diet for today

9.30am l-glutamine 5g

10am 50g oats 15 mins later shake 35g

1pm steak spud and asparagus vit-c 500mg

3pm 30g oats - shake 40g PreWO 6g creatine just before gym

5pm PWO shake 40g with 5g l-glutamine 6g creatine vit-c 500mg

8pm spagbol with 60-70g cheese cod liver oil 5ml

9.30pm 2 penut butter on toast

10.30pm shake 40g

l-glutamine 5g before bed

total

protein 269g

carbs 275g

fats 80g

cals 3000+


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

This might sound stupid mate but what is that your havin when you get up? glutamine? Is it some sort of vitiman or drink or food all i take is muti vits vit c and codliver oil? Is there sommat else i could be taking to help?


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Also do you notice the difference when taking createin? From when you hav trained without it?


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Also hahaha hope you dont mind the questions What are your thoughts on steroids? I know you have said you hope to remain natty and I think that is the best idea but just wondering what your thoughts are on it? Im not sayin take them you no that pal just wondering whats your plans mate.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea big difference lol i think its just mental tho. i will tell you what it says on the tub its like creatine u put it in water just a mouth full. make sure if you get it that its pharmacutical grade l-glutamine powder

improved gut barrier function and reduce risk of endotoxaemia

nutritional support for immune system and prevention of infection

stimulation of muscle glycogen resynthesis

stimulation of muscle protein synthesis and muscle tissue growth

reduction in muscle soreness and improved muscle tissue repair

it does work IMO its a amino acid like glutamine peptides i fink its really great


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

dont mind at all mate... its one of them everyone to there own kinda things your either interested in taking them or not. with the right diet and training i find i grow fast + being so short (5ft 6in) i can get to 200lb natty and look as big as some guys 220-230lb+ becoz the height difference.

i aint interested in taking steroids at the mo no i have however spoke with my dad about it because hes more the reading type and knows alot and can get them direct from a lab threw a freind so if i want them its there. mayb if i get 2 my limit then wana go past that then mayb in bout 10years or so.. only thing i thought about is ZMA i heard its a good product just to boost the test levels a bit but its only zinc magnesium and vit b-6 with right doses could make my own mix


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish i could get that size without anything lol. Mayb i might have done if id have went about things a different way from your age. I really dont know much about the training carry on but am learning more by the day thanks for your honest answers pal. Also were would i get that glutamin powder? im gonn ahv a mooch about now on line but if you get time let me know were to purchase it pal. I take it id be ok to run this along with my dbol? Anyway thanks pal


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i mite not be able to but **** me in gonna try lol... I shouldnt see why not post a thred in the steroids section and ask wont hurt. http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/amino-acids/l-glutamine/ this is the link £10.35 per 500g good price duno how much it is 2 get it sent... how old are you ??


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks rare iv got a problem with my pc at minute, i cant search for anything unless i hav a link on somat then i can add to favourites and can get to things that way lol does that make sense? lol so this site was fine coz when my pc started playing up id already added it to my favs lol. I should start a thread asking for links to add to my favs hahaha err youporn would be great link? :whistling: lmfao Cheers bud ill get some pics up on my journal this weekend (only so i can get a half decent looking avatar hopefully) lol


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

lol will keep an eye out there mate... dont forget to post in the other section about taking it with the dbol. how old are you?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

just thought i would post a comparison up again :whistling: from when i got better from the bug last year :cursing: with a pic now 3 months on :thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I can see you getting to a really good size mate especially if you hav been heavier before, can even see your veins sticking out lol is that the dry look people go on about?? could be stupid question but heard some saying people try to get a dry look and always wonded what they mean. good luck


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers leafman i am working my **** off down the gym mayb thats why lol... to be honest mate i have no idea but i think it is lol. u getting your pics up later tonight?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet for today

9.30am 5g l-glutamine

10am 50g oats

10.30am shake 40g

12.30pm 2 whole eggs and 2 wholemeal toast 5ml CLO - 500mg vit c

3pm 40g oats and protein shake with aminos

6pm 2 whole eggs 1 toast

7.30pm sasauge casarole mash and veg

10pm whey/weight gainer 50g

totals

protein 215g

carbs 260g

fats 80g

cals 2700+

lacked big time on diet today need to sort it out big time will see improvements in next few days


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

training for today :BACK

after warm up

weighted pull ups

10kg x8

12.5kgx6

13kg x5

lying DB rows on bench weight is each DB

20kg x8

25kg x7

25kg x5-6

pullovers

20kg x8

25kg x7 x2

finished off with close pull downs

70kg x8

80kg x3 drop to 65kg for 4

didnt deadlift this week due to DOMS in legs they hurt to much need to rearange the days a bit to prevent this happening again.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done mate you have packed on the size and if anything i think you look leaner as well:thumbup1:

your delts an arms look especialy good

you going to post an update pic on your back and legs?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea heres back pics mate first pic is from january 2nd is 2 days ago... i will have to do legs tomoro im to tired lol and there might not be much difference becoz the only leg shots i got are from a month ago thanx 4 the comments bro :thumb:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet for today before i fall asleep lol

10am l-glutamine 5g

10.30am 50g oats 20 mins later 35g shake

1.20pm 2whole eggs 1 egg white and wholemeal toast vit-c 500mg 7ml CLO

3pm 40g oats 30 mins later protein shake 35g 6g creatine

gym at 4pm

5pm l-glutamine 5 g after training pwo shake 40g 6g creatine

7.30pm 180g chicken 200g rice with veg mix

10pm 140g chicken 120g rice 60g sweetcorn

11.30pm bed shake 40g 7ml CLO vit-c 500mg l-glutamine 5g

also had a good few squares of chocolate lol

totals

protein 275g

carbs 285g

fats 80-90g

cals 3000 give or take


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking good mate especialy traps:thumbup1:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

as it was asked heres leg progress shots calves aint 2 good better tho i was training them wrong now im doing 5 sets 20-25 reps supersets so hope to see better improvements in next couple of months old pics 1st tho lol


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

and new pics i am happy after comparing them :thumb:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet for today

9.50am l-glutamine 5g / 10.30am 50g oats / 11am protein shake 40g / 1.30-2pm chicken + rice with veg mix vit-c 500mg / 3-3.30pm 30g oats 40g protein shake multivit / 5pm 2 whole eggs 1 egg white and wholemeal toast / 7.30pm lean beef and potatoes veg 7ml CLO / 9.30pm chicken and pita or pasta vit c-500mg / 10.30pm protein shake 40g with l-glutamine 5g before bed 7ml CLO

Totals

Protein 276g

Carbs 280g

Fats 80-90g

Cals 3000 give or take


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You look like you on the right track Sam and making good progress. I think a year from you are going to look really good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers tainted we will see in a years time


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good mate,

Are you sure your getting enough protein,, I can't see how what your eatting is giving you that much protein.

How much do you weigh?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

9st 10lb atm


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

im eating around 2g per lb of bodyweight


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

some good progress there mate well done:thumbup1:


----------



## zara1983 (Mar 8, 2009)

hey bruv got joined up look out 4 my posts and help me out abit


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i will keep a eye out sis and cheers joey...

training for today went early today because its sunday

shoulders

DB shoulder press weight is totals

40kg x8

50kg x7

50kg x7 (3 assisted)

side lat raises DB

20kg x8

25kg x6

20kg x8

upright rows shoulder weidth

25kg x8

27.5kg x8

37.5kg x7

shrugs DB

60kg x8

60kg x8

60kg x7


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet for today

10am l-glutamine 5g

10.30am 50g oats and protein shake 40g

trained 11.30am l-glutamine 5g after

12.30pm 40g oats protein shake 40g

3.30pm tuna mayo sandwich wholemeal bread 7ml CLO

5pm protein shake 40g

7.30pm chicken and riice with veg olive oil

10pm 30g oats bannana and shake 40g l-glutamine 5g before bed vit-c 1000mg 7ml CLO

totals

protein 260g

carbs 230g

fats 80g

cals 2700 give or take

diet aint great today was busy so had to make do.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I totally agree with whats already been said pal your making really good progress. I think your diet looks really good think i need towork on mine a bit. Good luck pal looking good  ohh and mayb ill post a leg shot up on me thread one of these days lol.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

do it now otherwise u aint got nothng 2 compare to.. ur diet looked ok 2 me mate whats ur diet like now? post it up cheers for the comments mate keeps me motivated.... got a sesh at gym in about a hr got arms today gona go for the 20kg dumbell curls will see i got 17.5kg each hand last week so think its a go this week... get them leg shots up i will have a ganders later on


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

just thought i would upload another pic (yes more lol) and training for today as follows

all after warm up

standing DB curls weights in total

40kg x6

35kg x7

30kg x8

concentration curls each arm

12.5kg x8

12.5kgx 7

12.5kg x6

seated french press

27kg x8

27kg x8

34kg x6

weighted dips

15kg x8

15kg x7

11kg x6

diet for today

10.30am l-glutamine 5g

11am 50g oats and proteinshake 40g 500mg vit-c

1.30pm 150g chicken and 4 rice cakes multivit

4pm 3 whole eggs and 2 wholemeal toast 500mg vit-c 7ml fish oil

6.30-7pm 40g oats and protein shake 40g creatine pre WO

went gym around 7.45pm

8.30pm PWO shake 40g with l-glutamine 5g and creatine

9.45-10pm tuna pasta and sweetcorn vit-c 500mg 7ml fish oil

11-11.30pm 30g oats bed shake 40g with l-glutamine 5g just before bed

totals

protein 280g

carbs 270g

fats 80g

cals 3000 give or take

diet lacked big time today in veg... had to do a spot of baby sitting and with 3 kids (ages 6-5-17months) running about u tend to get distracted and forget to do certan things like put the veg on lol


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good pal ill post up in a day or so my diet as you know today and yesterday bit all over place. NEVER GOING OUT AGAIN  Looking good mate you cant leave them pictures alone now can you haha. Im gonna get some glutamine tomoz aswell


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

nope lol yea get that powder its worth it.. i dont suffer with any sickness when i drink and that dont effect me at all im lucky


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great progress mate your adding mass and still staying lean

i wish i could stay that lean when bulking - i hate you:thumb: :tongue:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

why thank you lol i dont aim to stay lean its just how my body is made up i wana put on a bit of bodyfat as im under 10% but i cant.. most i've ever been is 10% lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mate thats insane doing 50kg dumbell shoulder press for your weight!! 50kg each hand? impressed.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

na 25kg each hand i reckon i could do the 30's for 3 or 4? if some one helped me get them up.. i can do about 65-70kg on smith machine millitry press


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Still good mate. Is there no1 in your gym to spot you?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

nope im a solo trainer atm my mate is ment 2 be joining in 2 days and ment 2 be coming with me so mayb in a few days will have a spot.. i can never push myself that much because of this


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Same as me rare i reckon id lift more weight if i had someone to pass them to me i always feel like im gonna slip backwards off bench on decline lol. Oh yea lookin good :whistling:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers leafman try hooking your legs on it when you lay down so you dont slide thats what i do and its ok.. when you getting them leg shots up mate u need a comparison...

diet for today

10am l-glutamine 10g

10.30am 60g oats and protein shake 40g

1pm tuna mayo sandwich on wholemeal bread with a tomato

3.30pm was on the go.. tracker bar with nuts bananna and protein shake 40g

6pm chickin shish 150g and whole white pita onions peppers and lemon 1000mg vit-c and multivit 10ml cod liver oil

8.30pm 150g chicken, 4-5 spare ribs, chips and bbq beans (treat) mmmm was nice 8g creatine

10.30pm 40g oats and protein shake 40g 10g l-glutamine before bed

totals

protein 270g

carbs 260-270g

fats 90g

cals 3000 give or take


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

It is tough to really push yourself without a spotter, i always ask the staff to spot me when i am maxing out.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

went gym today for legs **** me what a good work out

all ater warm up..

leg press

150kg x8

170kg x7

190kg x6 pb

leg extensions

60kg x8

70kg x6

65kg x7

SLDL

40kg x8

40kg x8

40kg x7

legs was tired by this point

db lunges each dumbell

15kg x2 x8

calve raises supersets 20 sec rest 100reps

diet

9.30am l-glutamine 10g

10.30am shake 45g (was out on the go didnt have time for oats)

12.45pm tuna pasta with sweetcorn and onions 500mg vit-c multivit 10ml cod liver oil

3.30pm 50g oats 30 mins later protein shake 45g

gym around 5ish

6pm 7g l-glutamine shake 45g

7.30pm spag bol with cheese 10ml olive oil 500mg vit0c cod liver oil 10ml

9.30pm not sure yet but mayb chicken rice and veg 500mg vit c

11pm 40g oats, shake before bed 45g some nuts 30g

totals

protein 300g

carbs 250g

fats 100g

cals 3200-3300


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats on the pb mate well done  great workout


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> congrats on the pb mate well done  great workout


cheers joey :beer:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

right i got some soya milk lacto free giving it a spin for a day or 2 had it last night and didnt wake up with no effects like i do with normal milk so looks like a good sign


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet and training for today..

training first

chest day

flat db press

30kg db's x8

30kg db's x7

25kg db's x8

decline db press

25kg db's 1x8 + 2x7

flat db flyes

15kg db's x10

17.5kg db's x7

15kg db's x8

diet

9am 10g l-glutamine

9.30am 60g oats 15 mins later protein shake with soya milk 50g

12.20pm 170g chicken 120g rice 100g mixed veg vit-c 500mg 10ml cod liver oil

3pm cheese ham and pineapple pizza and 30g cashew nuts multivit

6pm 40g oats protein shake in water 45g (creatine 7g before training 6.30pm)

7.20pm l-glutamine 5g protein shake 45g in water with 6g creatine vit-c 500mg

9pm 170g crispy duck and egg fried rice 500mg vit-c 10ml cod liver oil

10.30-11pm protein shake with soya milk 50g

totals

protein 300g

carbs 270g

fats 100g

cals 3300-3400


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good pal  and i got the leg pictures up but no laugthing hahaha. Is adding your cals and protein and carbs and stuff for the day really as easy as just adding it on calculator? haha How do you do bannanas and stuff? mayb stupid question but u know me lol  All im thinking is i might start doin that meself just seems like bit of pain in ****.  Rolll on gym tomoz :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Leafman you can do it on the net I think the site is called fitday??? Failing that just read the labels of what you eat and weigh your food and calculate it that way you will be surprised how little you eat I certainly was:rolleyes:

Rare I've got to say mate your dedication to your diet is awesome it makes me feel like a lazy [email protected] :laugh:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers joey.. my diet could be better just need to get use to eating the same things again day in and day out your diet aint that bad is it? i had 2 takeaways yesterday lol pizza and that duck was from chinese shop

leaf i popped in before i come to mine.. good on ya for getting those legs up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's not too bad but I don't count cals as much as I did at the start of my diet I've just adjusted as I go along LOL


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i do mine like this.. its sort of like times your protein intake by x4 carbs x4 and fats x9.... so like 300 x 4= 1200 then carbs 270x4= 1080 then fats 100x9= 900 = 3180 but it will always be more then that by a few hundred because milk and nuts, fish oil, olive oil, sauces ect all have more cals so i will be more like 3400-3600 or mayb more


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

o leaf sorry mate i forgot about your question... i just eat them lol i like bannanas anyway you could blend it up with some milk and add it to your shake i use to do that and if you want more cals add some icecream to your shakes that also works not to often tho coz its all sugar would be a good post WO shake


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

hmm strayed away from diet abit today

8.40am 10g l-glutamine

9.30am 50g oats and protein shake 45g

12.30pm 3 egg omlette with cheese ham and onion with toast wholemeal vit-c 500mg

1.45pm fruit pack (pineapple melon grapes apple) nuts 30g

3.30pm penut butter on toast and protein shake with soya milk 50g

6.30pm chicken 150g and rice 150g with veg vit-c 500mg 10ml CLO mulitvit creatine 7g

8.30pm 170g lamb with 150-200g spuds and 50g veg vit-c 500mg

10.30pm oats 40g bannana and shake with soya milk 50g 10g l-glutamine before bed

totals

protein 280g

carbs 260g

fats 100g

cals 3200+


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good mate, Yeah i'm also jealous!

I'm bulking now and all i seem to add is a ****ing gut


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i guess i must have good genetics colt lol

i done the most stupid ****ing thing last night... i was smoking and had the munchies and see a muler fruit corner and fort mmmm, so i ate it so i woke up this morning to feel like ****. i forgot about the lacto intolorence but did i feel like **** for hours i woke up at 9 and didnt have a shake till 10.30 where i felt so sick. i did however manage to have some egg on toast and a mc d's burger. only been feeling better since 4ish and just had a massive sirloin steak with tomato and basil rice mmm.... may this be my reminder too not eat milk or yogurt


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

forgot diet yesterday

9am l-glutamine 10g

10.30am shake 45g

12pm 1 egg on toast

3pm cheese burger

4pm oats 30g and shake 45g

7pm sirloin steak + rice

8pm shake 45g ( i left it made for ages and think it upset my belly)

10pm tuna pasta mayo sweetcorn and spring onions

totals protein 240g carbs 200g fats 80g cals 2700ish

diet was crap yesterday coz i had yogurt and it made me ill big time


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

training for today diet will follow later

all after warm up..

deadlifts x4 sets

83.5kg x8

106kg PB yay by 5 kg x8

115.5kg PB by a mile 14.5kg x5 raw lift no belt no straps hands r ****ed tho

83.5kg x7

weighted pull ups

15lb x8

20lb x8

25-30lb cant remember witch one think it was 25lb tho x7

lying db rows weight is each DB

40lb x8

40lb x8

50lb x6

im so happy with my new pb i was happy when i pulled the weight and it just come up think i could of done 120kg easy 3-4 reps im still going for a one lift max this month i think it will be 150kg+ mark


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

say NO to drugs

Dont be a ****


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're lactose intolerant, what kind of shake do you use?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done for the pb mate it's a great feeling when the weight comes up :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Them lifts are good rare congrats on pbs. Hope i can get any were near in future lol. Good luck pal


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

dmcc im ok with shakes atm im using prolab pure whey. its just large amounts of it makes me feel sick and bloated, I can eat cheese and have shakes but thats my limits.

thanks joey yea it felt good :thumb:

you will be there soon leafman keep cracking away


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not bad Sam. I'm using that at the moment and it's not bad, is it?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i think its good, i just got use to using it so just went for that one when i got back into training


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

just to keep everyone reading this in the know i've changed my split im doing 2 days on 1 day off split like this.. chest - back - off - shoulders - arms - off - legs - chest - off - back - and so on. works out each muscle gets worked again on the 7th day

also forgot diet for yesterday cant remember what time i had what but totals were around protein 270g carbs 250g fats 80g cals 2700+


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

done shoulders today

seated DB press

25kg db's 1x8 1x7 1x6 first time i done all 3 sets with 25kg dumbells

side lat raises

12.5kg db's x7

10kg db's x8 x2

rev db flys

8kg db's x8

10kg db's x2 x7

shrugs with db's

30kg db's x3 x8


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good workout mate an nice db pressing


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

thank you joey i need to get the side raises up a bit tho mite just be me but feel like i should be going heiver but when i see other people do it they use 8 or 7kg d-bells so im in 2 minds

diet for today was good

9.30am 10g l-glutamine

10.15am 50g oats and shake 45g vit-c 500mg

12.50pm 2 eggs 2 toast wholemeal

3pm chicken 80g and bacon 3 rashers sandwich

5pm 30g oats and shake 45g creatine 6g before training

6pm TRAIN

6.45pm shake 45g with creatine 6g and l-glutamine 5g

7.30pm chicken 150g rice 150g & veg vit c-500mg, multivit, cod liver oil 10ml

9pm tuna with jacket or pasta will have one or the other more cod liver oil

10.30pm shake 45g handful of nuts, vit -c 500mg and 10g l-glutamine before bed

totals

protein 310g

carbs 260g

fats 90g

cals 3200+


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's more about feeling than weight with side raises IMO better to get a good pump

The heaviest I've gone is 15kg


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Will just see how they go joey. It feels good so guess its doing something.. Diet for today looks like this.

9.30am 10g l-glutamine

10am oats and protein shake 45g

12pm 3egg omlette with cheese and ham with toast vit-c 500mg

2pm tuna mayo sandwich with tomato multivit - vit-c 500mg

4.30pm oats and protein shake 45g 10ml cod liver oil

7pm chcken sandwich multivit

9pm cumberland pie vit-c 500mg 5ml codliver oil

10.30pm shake 45g with l-glutamine 10g before bed 5ml cod liver oil

totals: protein 280g carbs 240g fats 100g cals 3200


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

thought i would try something else for arms today

after warm up

standing alt dumbell curls

15kg x8

17.5kgx7

concentration curls

14.7kg x8

17kg x6

single arm preacher curls

15kg 1x8 1x6

seated french press

27.5kg 2x8

weighted dips

15kg 1x8 1x6

close grip push downs

25kg x10

35kg x7

i was doing 2 exercises and 3 sets of each but fort id try 3 exercises 2 sets see how it goes


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet for today

8.20am 10g l-glutamine

9am oats and shake 45g

12pm 2 poached eggs on 2 toast 500mg vit-c

1.15pm oats and shake creatine 6g 45g

2pm WORKOUT

2.45pm 5g l-glutamine 5g creatine shake 45g and bannana

4pm 3 cumberland sasauges half tin of beans and a roll

7pm spagbol with cheese 5ml CLO 500mg vit-c

9pm 2 eggs 1 toast handful of cashew nuts 5ml CLO 500mg vit-c

10.30pm shake 45g mayb some oats 5ml CLO 10g l-glutamine before bed

totals: protein 316g carbs 290g fats 100g cals 3500+


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

my legs are killing me i dont know how i managed to walk home today..

all after warm up

leg press

170kg x7?

190kg x7

206kg x6 pb

leg extensions

60kg x8

70kg x7

80kg x5 pb

SLDL

3x50kg x8

single leg curls

25kg x3 x7

calve raises

50kg x30

60kg x30

60kg x25

50kg x21


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Two pbs in one workout well done mate


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on pbs mate :thumbup1: Gettin strong.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers joey and leaf felt good the leg extensions were hard tho. The stregnth is getting there muscle memory is kicking in big time im sitting just shy of 10st again


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet for yesterday as i forgot

8.20am 10g l-glutamine

9am 50g oats and protein shake 50g

11.20am 3 egg omlette with ham cheese and tomato + toast 500mg vit-c + multivit

2pm 3 boiled eggs 2 toast

4pm 40g oats and protein shake 45g pre workout with 6g creatine 500mg vit-c

5pm GYM

6pm bananna, protein shake 45g w/creatine 6g and scoop of ice cream vit-c 500mg

8pm fry up / 3 sasauge 3 bacon egg and chips

9.30pm 100g chicken and some rice cakes

11pm bed shake 45g 2 farleys rusks

totals: protein 320g carbs 280g fats 110g cals 3400+


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

done some chest today and had a good workout

after warm up

flat bench

65kg x8 pb

75kg x5 new pb

then done a set of dbell's 30kg's each for 4 not as many as i normaly do but had more weight at the start of workout so what do you expect..

incline DB bench

25kg dbells 1x8 1x7

decline DB bench

25kg dbells 1x8 1x7

finished of with 2 sets of inc flys 15kg dbells 2x8...

mite start doing this with cables as i felt a pain in mt right delt and cant be ****d with injury after i was out of training for so long last year. all in all tho good workout felt good doin 75kgs for reps. dont know if this is to much mite just cut out the flys and do the 3 compounds 3sets of each will still make 9 working sets... any views on this?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I get shoulder pain from flat bench mate and it's took me ages to be able to work chest properly again so be careful mate as you say no point in getting injured

You could try leave out the flyes next week an see if it makes a difference

Well done on the pb mate


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers joey im always breaking new pbs lol that way i know im getting bigger if you cant lift more if your muscles aint growing.. it was the incline flyes that done my shoulder.. do u think its bad doing all bench or better? i was considering it a while ago and mite just do it. mite get more development


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Try it an see if it works for you mate were all diferent, no point in doing an exercise that causes an injury


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet aint beeen great past 2 days due to being a bit run down feeling better now tho..

training for today done back all after warm up

lying db rows

25kg DB's 2x8 1x7

weighted pull ups

12.5kg-27lb 1x7

10kg- 22lb 2x7

DB pull overs

25kg 1x8 1x7

cable cross overs

15lb each side x8

20lb each side x7

thought i would change it up a bit today went well as planned mite keep it like, hams were hurting to much to deadlift today gona have a week off soon and go back with a new W/O plan to stop this happening or just split days a bit more again mite go back to a 4 day split


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

decided im gona do the one of one on thing again like this

chest

off

back

off

shoulders, im here atm so will be going gym soonish get it done eairly and out the way

off

arms

off

legs

off

off

repeat... this should be enough time to let legs heal a bit before deads will see

training has change slightly to.. chest, flat bench, incline bench, decline bench all 3 sets will do calves before this 20x5 superset.

Back day will be deads 4sets, weighted pull ups 3sets, lying DB rows 3sets, cable cross overs for back 2sets.

Shoulders, DB military press twists 3sets, side lat raises 3sets, reverse flyes 3sets, shrugs 2sets.

Arms wide grip curls 2sets, EZ bar curls 2sets, preacher curls single arm with DB's 2sets, weighted dips 2sets, seated french press 2sets, close grip bench press 2sets.

legs will be front squats 3 sets, leg extensions 3sets, SLDL 3sets, lying leg curls 3sets, calves 20x5 superset.

if anyone thinks some days will be better placed feel free to say so


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

done shoulders as said above done all after warm up

military press twists

20kg DB's x8

25kg DB's x 6

20kg DB's x8

side raises

10kg DB's 2x8

12.5kg DB's x5 drop set and done 3 with 10kg DB's

rev flys

15lb x8

20lb x8

22lb x6

shrugs

30kg DB's 3x8

was ****ed after this workout them military twists do the job for me will stick to them for a while


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on the pbs mate you are defo gettin stronger by the day mate by looks of it lookin good mate. When are you planning to refresh pictures rare? Are you waiting for a bit ? Anyway like i said lookin good pal.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea im waiting till 4th of next month then it will be a month before new pics so if you wanna see keep an eye out around that time.. looks like your getting stronger to mate i see lots of pb's in your journal. i also see that you started a propa cycle, what you looking to gain?


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet has been ok today no veg but fruit better than past 2-3 days i've cut my protein intake for a bit seemed like i was getting to much.

8.30am 50g oats and shake 45g

10am went gym

11am 7g l-glutamione bananna and shake 45g vit-c 500mg

1pm 3 whole eggs 2 toast wholemeal

3.45pm 50g oats bananna and shake 45g multivit

6.45pm 200g lean beef (meat balls ) and 200-250g rice with sauce vit-c 500mg 5ml CLO

9pm just a sandwich tuna or chicken with some 5ml CLO

10.30 shake 45g and 30g oats 10g l-glutamine 5ml CLO

totals: protein: 290g+ carbs: 290g fats: 100g give or take cals: 3500 ish


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

hit the gym today as arms felt ok after yesterday and done my arms got a goo workout today and a few pb's

after warm up

alt DB curls

15kg x8

17.5kg x7

preacher curls single arm

20kg x6 PB

17.5kg x5 drop set to 15kg and done 3

wide curls

25kg x8

33.5kg x6 PB

then moved on to triceps

incline french press

27.5kg 2x8

weighted dips

15kg x8

20kg x4 PB drop set done 3 @ bodyweight

tri push downs

45kg x7 PB

30kg x10

all in all had a good work out arms were pumped to the max and killing already


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like a pretty tough workout mate and lots of pb's


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

it was tough lol am just packing in the food for the rest of the day and keep ontop of diet as its been lacking the past few days aint been to bad tho could be worse


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

So now i know why my diet has been lacking the past few days.. Seems i got flu again :cursing: So anyway i decided to set my self a diet insted of just thinking what i want when it comes to cooking

MEAL 1 50g oats 45g whey and handful of nuts vit-c 500mg and 5ml CLO

protein 50g carbs 40g fat 15-20g cals 600

MEAL 2 150g chicken 150g rice mixed with peas and some olive oil or/ 150g chicken 150g tots and 50g veg handful of nuts multivit and 500mg vit-c

protein 45g carbs 45g fats 20g cals 600

MEAL 3 3 whole eggs 2 wholemeal toast or/ 3 egg omelette with ham and cheese and tomato and toast or/ tuna sandwich with either tomato or cucumber if this meal handful of nuts 7ml CLO

protein 35-40g depending on meal carbs 40g fats 20g cals 550

MEAL 4 50g oats 45g whey spoon of penut butter vit-c 500mg

protein 55g carbs 45g fat 20g cals 580

^^ this meal will be pre workout on training days and will be a extra meal

PWO MEAL 45g whey with scoop ice cream and bananna vit-c 500mg

protein 46g carbs 40g sugary carbs fats 15g cals 480

MEAL 5 180g lean beef 200g pasta or/ rice or/ tots and veg 7ml CLO

protein 45g carbs 45g fats 15g cals 530

MEAL 6 30g oats 45g whey spoon of penut butter 5 ml CLO

protein 50g carbs 35g fats 15-20g cals 560

Totals in at on training days : protein 326g carbs 290g fats 130g cals 3900

Totals in at off trainng days : protein 280g carbs 260g fats 110g cals 3400

Will be sticking to this for a while and see how it goes wont be for a couple of days tho as the flu has got me


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Was just munching wwhat i could today didnt leave it longer than 2 hrs before eating to try and stay anabolic

Meal 1 jam on toast 1 scoop of whey 22g

Meal 2 spagbol small amount vit-c 500mg

Meal 3 penut butter on toast and a bag of crisps

Meal 4 cheese and pickle roll vit-c 500mg

Meal 5 2 scoops of whey 45 g

Meal 6 150g lean beef 150g spuds and 50g veg

Meal 7 30g oats 1 1/2 scoops whey 35g vit-c 500mg

drank about 3-4lts water

protein around 190g carbs 203g fats 60g cals 2100

this is all i could eat today should be better tomorrow if i feel ok will be trying to stick to the diet plan i have set hope this was enough to keep me going and not lose weight


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

even tho i felt ill still went gym and got a good workout and some PB's too 

leg press

160kg x7?

180kg x8

210kg x6 PB

leg extensions

60kg x8

65kg x7

70kg x6

SLDL

50kg x8

60kg x7 PB

50kg x8

single leg curls

20kg 3x8

seated calve raises supersets

70kg x20 PB

60kg 2x15

50kg 2x15

40kg x13 drop to 30kg x15 108 reps superseted 20-30 sec rest


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done mate your legpress is flying up


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

well done on pbs mate :thumbup1: some good weights ur lifting there :thumbup1:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> Well done mate your legpress is flying up


cheers joey only 4kg in a week but still going up will try 215-220 next week :thumb:



leafman said:


> well done on pbs mate :thumbup1: some good weights ur lifting there :thumbup1:


cheers leafman see your coming along nicley aswell


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

diet for yesterday aint to great but meets my requirements for new protein intake anyway just lower carbs

meal 1 jam on toast and 2 scoops whey 45g

meal 2 PWO 2 scoops whey 45g with scoop of ice cream vit-c 500mg

meal 3 2 boiled eggs 1 toast multivit

meal 4 chicken wrap with 4 kinds of salad vit-c 1000mg

meal 5 big chicken korma felt hungry by this point aand felt bit better not for long tho

meal 6 bowl of cereal

totals: protein 175g carbs 200g fats 80g

like i said not great been feeling real crappy with this cold, i have set a diet plan and will be sticking to it as soon as i recover


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

after some helpful advise from myb i am going to readjust my diet again seems that was to much for someone my weight i will sort out new diet and post it up


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Todays diet still not feeling good managed to force some food in today didnt get up till late

Meal 1 jam on toast and 2 scoops of whey

Meal 2 1 scoop of whey and tin of soup vit-c 1000mg

Meal 3 2 eggs on toast

Meal 4 beef casarole with mash and veg vit-c 1000mg

Meal 5 what ever i can eat

Meal 6 1 1/2 scoop of whey before bed

protein 180g carbs 140g fats 60g

Cant wait to get better this is ****ing me off now :cursing:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i also had 1 and a half 100g bars of chocolate mmm think it was needed


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope ur feeling better soon mate


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

not a chance in hell leafman lol... i thought i was getting better turns out that was the start of it, not been eating propa the past 2-3 days andd lost a bit of weight i feel weak, hot and cold flush's, sore throat cant sleep propa for the life of me was up about 7 times last night and only got about 4 hrs sleep aint been sick yet but duno if this is gona be the end of it. i hope it is


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Its just one of those horrible things mate. You just have to stick it out. If I was you I would drink Protein shakes with water and fruit to keep your sugars up. It's what James L advised me when I was really ill.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

thanx for droping in goose i will use your advise, can i drink fruit juice insted of eating my throat hurts so much? im keeping the vit-c up and hope to shift it faster


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear your still sick mate hang in there an you will be back lifting before you know it


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah a fruit juice should be fine mate.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> Sorry to hear your still sick mate hang in there an you will be back lifting before you know it


Thats ok mate it happens. i cnt wait to sit down and eat lol im ****ing starving haha



Goose said:


> Yeah a fruit juice should be fine mate.


Cheers goose will go and get some fruit juice, I am gona try neck a protein shake aswell


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

As the shake is mixed with water it will absorb quickly through the stomach lining and won't take much to digest.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope ur feeling better buddy


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

right im getting back on track went gym the other day and done chest and triceps

flat bench DB

20kg dbs 1x8

25kg dbs 1x8 1x6

incline bench

20kg dbs 1x8

25kg dbs 1 x7

decline bench

20kg dbs 1x8

25kg dbs 1x7

dips

1x10kg x7

1 @ bodyweight 1x7

standing french press

25kg 1x7 1x6

felt like **** on this day, 1st day back after being ill never goes great im gona head down the gym soonish and hit back and bis gota be done


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

second session back didnt go to bad done back and biceps

after warm up weighted pull ups

2 @ bodyweight 2x8

1 weighted 7kg x7

lying db rows

20kg dbs 2x8 1x7

close grip chins

[email protected] bodyweight 1x11 1x6

preacher curls single arm

15kg db 1x8 1x6

wide cable curls

22kg 1x8 1x7

diet was ok yesterday aswell

10am shake 30gms

12.30pm tuna pasta sweetcorn and spring onion

2..45pm cheese and pickle sandwich

3.30pm shake 30gms before training

5pm shake 30gms with ice cream after training and 7gms l-glutamine vit-c 1000mg

7.30pm 150gms chicken 200gms tots in sauce with veg

10pm shake 30gms before bed

totals: protein 200gms carbs 200gms fats 150gms

my diet aint great but its enough to help me get better nd gain some of the weight i lost... i was munching on alot of crisps and chocolate aswell so carbs are prob a bit higher + cant remember what else i had


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

dont a shoulder workout today and felt good 3rd session back in the gym

db military press twists

20kg dbs 1x10 1x8

25kg dbs 1x4 dro to 20kg dbs 1x3

side lat raises

10kg dbs 1x10 2x8

rev flyes cables

8kg 1x10 1x8

upright rows wide grip

25kg 1x10

33.5kg 1x8

shrugs

60kg 2x8

strength is coming back nicley will be back on track after another few sessions eating is getting back on track will have it nailed in a few days just need to get use to eating again dont take long...

gona change training again lol gona do chest and tris, back and bis, shoulders, then legs found this work well for me since i been back so gona knock the arm day on the head. now to have a nose about and see how everyones doing


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

glad to see you back in the swing of things, you will get ur strength back soon enougth looks like ur gettin thee already :thumbup1: I am hoping my strength will start goin up as im still gaining steady, size wise but i want to b strong as well :lol:

Once u up ur food intake it should return i would imagine and i hope u feeling hundred percent soon mate.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers leaf give it a few more days and should be good to go like new gona push myself 10x harder than i have been i need to find someone to train with its hard on your own to push further. yea is coming along already but not all there my mind is ready but body aint recoverd enough


----------

